
13 Investor update emails that turned our dots into a line - mode80
https://blog.shoelace.com/13-investor-update-emails-that-turned-our-dots-into-a-line-42f337dd7d71
======
mode80
I always tell my startups to just send me a short monthly email containing 1)
their growth-metric-of-choice 2) their cash/runway remaining, 3) anything fun
they want to share (a new hire etc)... Then get back to growing the business!
But if you want to go above and beyond, these _actual_ investor updates from
the guys at Shoelace.com have been a joy to receive.

